# Ultra Lite Wingers



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have 3 Ultra Lite Wingers that I aquired this weekend. The only place I have found these wingers sold are on the Dobb's website. I'm looking for other sources for these types of wingers, specifically the throwing arm because I want to make these all remote wingers. Anyone know any other sources?

That also leads me to the search for electronics for these wingers. The Dobb's website says it will work with either Dogtra or Tri-Tronics. So I'm looking for advice on which system to use, pros/cons. I also want the ability to expand the transmitter to control more toys later on. 

FOM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I use the TT Pro Control. Mine have been trouble free and work great although I have two friends that have had trouble. One with rain destroying his units and another has two that won't work in cold weather (colder than 15 ABOVE 0) for more than 20 minutes. You can't have one that won't work in the cold in AK. You can control up to 7 units with the transmitter and maybe more than that if you have two at the same location you can wire both to the same receiver if you have an extension cord for it. TT sells them I believe.


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

TT is the way to go! as howard says,they offer alot of options, I have the dogtra also,they have been reliable, the winger arms, you can get from SPORTING DOGS INC. at www.sdidogs.com, or call Kenneth Champagne at 800-318 6957
Kenneth also carries dogtra products.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I attempted to send him an email with no luck...guess I'll have to call him, argh, I like email better!

FOM


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

FOM
It?s been awhile sense I?ve seen the Ultra Lite winger can you tell me what size pipe is used for the legs.


Jerry


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

Jerry, the legs on the ones that I have are one inch square aluminum tubing, would not go any smaller, they tend to bend with the arms on..


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Mossy
I was thinking that the legs were round, if they are one inch either round or square than my remote trigger will work on them. I know that the Ultra Lite has a support brace down the leg you put the arm on. With my trigger you would have to attach the trigger to one of the legs without the support. My trigger mounts close to the leg, which lessen the stress on the leg. Just another option in remote triggers. My Train-Rite Remote Trigger is available through Dogs Afield 1-800-863-3647 the price is $154.99.

Jerry
www.train-rite.com


----------



## mossy (Dec 9, 2003)

Jerry. I was with Jerry Day in north carolina prior to the SRS in middleburg
your release worked fine on my wingers, actually gave it a higher throw! thought it was a need to have item, thought the winger he had was neat to, I really liked the ease of use, of your release, STRONGLY RECOMEND.

glad you posted!! didn't know they were on the market yet.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Mossy
Thanks for the recommendation!

Jerry


----------

